# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  RISK Tenochtitlán + villages surrounding the Mexico Lagoon

## 4maram

I was obsessed for some time with the pre-colombine Tenochtitlán and how it looked like.

I found a map of it at https://d36tnp772eyphs.cloudfront.ne.../02/nosoku.jpg, and decided to make a RISK map with it.

Here's what it looked like before coloring the different territories.



The brown-ish colored territories are in transparent color, that's why they are brown.

And here is the end result after I left it ready to be printed.

----------

